# Impossible de supprimer partition Bootcamp



## Chris_77 (24 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je possède sur mon mac une partition bootcamp avec Windows 10 mais avec le recul je me rends compte que je ne m'en sers pas...

Je voulais donc la supprimer pour récupérer tout l'espace pour macOS mais je ne peux pas reformater le disque par l'assistant bootcamp, j'ai le message suivant :
"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."

Savez vous si il y a un moyen de supprimer cette partition bootcamp sans devoir tout effacer et réinstaller ?

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Salut *Chris
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Chris_77 (25 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Alors voilà le résultat de la commande :


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         418.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                81.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +418.4 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume macOS                   390.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les commandes que je te présente en tableau :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions *3* & *4*

la 3è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur disk1* et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande.


----------



## Chris_77 (25 Avril 2018)

Merci ^^

Alors j'ai copier/coller les commandes les unes après les autres et voilà le résultat de la 3ème commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 81 604 325 376 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 170 816 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 142 720 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 418 358 845 440 to 499 963 170 816 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Le problème devrait être réglé. Passe encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Chris_77 (25 Avril 2018)

Alors voilà : 


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume macOS                   406.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
```

Par contre j'ai vu en redémarrant ma machine que sur l'écran de sélection du système (en maintenant ALT enfoncé au démarrage) j'ai toujours l'option windows qui apparait. Tu saurais comment le supprimer du coup ?

Merci ^^


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Donc le problème de partitionnement est réglé.

L'affichage d'un *Windows* à l'écran de choix d'un volume de démarrage doit être dû à la présence d'exécutables Windows dans la volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* (volume monté d'office dans le temps du boot).

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI*

la 2è liste récursivement son contenu

la 3è affiche son chemin de démarrage éventuel 

=> poste le retour des 2 dernières commandes


----------



## Chris_77 (25 Avril 2018)

Voilà ce que donne la 2ème commande (je mets un lien past bin parce que le forum refuse mon message, plus de 5000 signes) :
https://pastebin.com/5w6mQVrF

Et la 2ème commande ne m'affiche rien


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Dans le volume *EFI* > il y a régulièrement un dossier *EFI* du même nom > lequel comporte ici 3 sous-dossiers -->


*APPLE* = à conserver

*Boot* & *Microsoft* = à supprimer.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime *Boot* & *Micorosoft* ; elle passe sans commentaire

Repasse une commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


et poste le tableau simplifié.


----------



## Chris_77 (25 Avril 2018)

Voilà le résultat de la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EMBEDDEDOS    EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EMBEDDEDOS:
FDRData            combined.memboot    version.plist

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP133_0242_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
MULTIUPDATER

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/MULTIUPDATER:
Mac-A5C67F76ED83108C-B0_13.12.0-C0_33.1-R0.bin    MultiUpdater.efi
Mac-A5C67F76ED83108C-B0_13.12.0-C0_33.1-R1.bin    ThorUtil.efi
```

Et la partition Windows a bien disparue de l’ecran de boot ^^

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide ^^


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Ton 2è problème est également résolu.


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

Bonjour je me retrouve plus ou moins dans la même situation. J'ai des bugs sur ma partition windows (bluetooth se déconnecte tout le temps, impossible de passer de windows à mac avec l'onglet boot camp, etc) et surtout j'ai besoin d'espace supplémentaire sur ma partition bootcamp.
Quand je lance l'assistant bootcamp, j'ai le même message que Chris_77 et donc je ne peux réinstaller une nouvelle partition (plus grande et propre) 
Pourriez vous m'aider ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Bonjour *steph
*
Commence par fournir les informations de base ainsi -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque du Mac. Je te dirai quoi faire à partir de là.


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

Merci pour la rapidité de réponse 

Voici les infos demandées 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Stephane:~ stephanemarquet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         374.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                125.4 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         519.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +374.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            292.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Stephane:~ stephanemarquet$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Donc tu passes (l'une après l'autre ; une à la fois ; en copier-coller chaque fois) le brelan de commandes -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 2 premières suppriment les partitions *3* & *4* dédiées à Windows

la 3è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande > et si tu n'y a pas vu passer de message d'erreur > le tableau affiché par un nouveau : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Stephane:~ stephanemarquet$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-Stephane:~ stephanemarquet$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 125 953 961 984 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 170 816 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 142 720 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 374 009 208 832 to 499 963 170 816 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

Et voici la suite 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            293.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

Je peux relancer un bootcamp dès maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Problème résolu comme tu peux le voir : le *Conteneur apfs* a récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible.


----------



## stephdecrisnee (24 Août 2018)

Un tout grand merci !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Tu peux relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## lepasdoué (2 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, je me permet de relancer ce post car je suis bloqué sur un point. J'ai supprimé ma partition Boot Camp et il me reste aussi un disque de démarrage Windows que j'essaye de supprimer sauf que je suis bloqué à l'étape diskutil Mount disk0s1.
voila ce que mon MacBook Pro affiche 
macbook-pro-de-guilhem:~ guilhem$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            53.4 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.3 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


macbook-pro-de-guilhem:~ guilhem$ diskutil mount disk0s1

Volume on disk0s1 failed to mount

If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option

macbook-pro-de-guilhem:~ guilhem$ 

Merci beaucoup pour le temps que vous m'accorderais ! 
(je suis nouveau ici donc désolé par avance si j'ai fais une bêtise ^^)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *lepasdoué
*
Voici l'explication : avec les derniers OS > il faut passer en *root* pour avoir la permission de monter le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk0s1* du disque de démarrage.

Donc passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
```


la commande introduit *sudo* (*s*ubstitute *u*ser *do* : opérer avec substitution d'identité : celle de *root* en l'absence d'argument) en tête de commande

une demande de *password* s'affiche (pour valider le droit de *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

Le volume *EFI* va être monté at: */Volumes* (répertoire invisible) mais probablement pas affiché sur le Bureau par le Finder. Si tu as besoin d'aide supplémentaire > demande encore ici.


----------



## lepasdoué (2 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *lepasdoué
> *
> Voici l'explication : avec les derniers OS > il faut passer en *root* pour avoir la permission de monter le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk0s1* du disque de démarrage.
> 
> ...



génial ça marche merci beaucoup !!!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## cybercap (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 questions:
- je souhaite aussi supprimer ma partition bootcamp dont je ne me sers plus, elle fait 300go sur un fusion drive APFS de 2to.
-cependant je me pose la question de tout reformater et réinstaller un fusion drive propre (sans bootcamp évidemment). En effet je fais les maj de macOS depuis Sierra les unes sur les autres et bien que j'ai un iMac puissant 
je me demande si repartir de temps en temps avec un OS tout neuf ne serait pas une bonne chose, pour virer les petits résidus de programmes, anciens OS, etc.

Est ce que ça vaut le coup ?
sinon je veux bien abuser de la gentillesse de macomaniac et poster mon diskutil list


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *cybercap
*
Poste en effet le tableau des disques retourné par la commande que tu cites. En copier-coller > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Ce tableau aura l'intérêt de montrer l'architecture logique du Fusion Drive -->

- en résumé : il s'agit d'un procédé *CoreStorage* qui associe 2 partitions de disques différents (SSD & HDD) --> pour virtualiser à partir d'elles un espace-disque commun (égal en taille à la somme des taille de ces partitions) appelé *Logical Volume* (Volume Logique). Sur cet espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume* > un système de fichiers classique (*jhfs+*) forme un volume *Macintosh HD*.​
- conséquence : le dispositif *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive est le sous-bassement logique > et le volume *Macintosh HD* est le logement terminal. Il n'y a aucun besoin de supprimer / recréer l'architecture du Fusion Drive > si l'on souhaite remettre à zéro le volume *Macintosh HD* --> il suffit de le reformater > et un nouveau volume *Macintosh HD* neuf et vide se trouve créé sur l'espace virtualisé du *Logical Volume CoreStorage*.​


----------



## cybercap (12 Mars 2019)

Merci pour la réponse macomaniac. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris s'il y a un intérêt à reformater pour gagner propreté/réactivité ou si macOS encaisse très bien les maj d'OS successives.
Reformater la partition MacHd gardera le fusion drive ne supprimera pas la partition bootcamp. Et désassembler le fusion drive pour partir d'un disque neuf n'est pas forcément utile.

En clair il me faudrait déjà la manip pour supprimer bootcamp, et ensuite je décide si je reformate MacHD ou pas pour démarrer sur un fusion drive vierge. Un avis là dessus ?

Grand merci en tout cas, voici là liste (ne pas tenir compte des disques externes):


```
imac-de-marc-4:~ marcschmittbuhl$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                301.6 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk7         8.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         2.0 TB     disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk5
                                 Physical Store disk4s2
   1:                APFS Volume My Lightroom Photos C   155.6 GB   disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAVE_IMAC               2.2 TB     disk6s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP_EXTERNE            803.4 GB   disk6s3

/dev/disk7 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +8.0 TB     disk7
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume LaCie                   4.0 TB     disk7s1

/dev/disk8 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk8
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk8s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Book Thunderbolt ... 2.0 TB     disk8s2

/dev/disk9 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk9
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk9s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Book Thunderbolt ... 2.0 TB     disk9s2

imac-de-marc-4:~ marcschmittbuhl$
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* (pour autant que le HDD soit toujours indexé *disk1* au moment où tu passeras la commande > et n'ait pas permuté à *disk0* - ce qui peut arriver après redémarrage lorsqu'il y a 2 disques en interne à un Mac) > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et spécifiquement à la partition du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> afin que je voie s'il n'y a pas eu de loupé dans l'enchaînement.

----------

Je vois que ton Fusion Drive n'est pas du type classique (*CoreStorage*) > mais du type récent (*apfs*). Tu as dû installer Mojave en mise-à-niveau d'un OS antérieur > ce qui a converti à l'*apfs* le Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* précédent.

Ce statut *apfs* de ton Fusion Drive --> modifie les termes du problème. Car il y a une grande différence de régime entre l'ancien dispositif *CoreStorage* et l'actuel dispositif *apfs*. En ce sens -->

- avec le dispositif *CoreStorage* > c'était tout ou rien --> l'architecture *Fusion Drive* était formellement valide ou n'était pas. Seul le volume *Macintosh HD* terminal pouvait se trouver sujet à des corruptions --> auquel cas hop ! un reformatage réglait la question sans toucher au Fusion Drive *CoreStorage*.​
- avec le dispositif *apfs* > toutes sortes d'erreurs peuvent exister dans le dispositif logiciel. Erreurs intervenues dès l'installation ou corruption survenue en cours de fonctionnement. Le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* se trouvant solidaire de cette architecture erronée > aucun reformatage isolé ne peut s'envisager pour régler la question. Des erreurs dans l'*apfs* n'invalidant pas d'ailleurs absolument la capacité de ce système de stockage à remplir (grosso modo) ses fonctions.​
=> en résumé : une fois que tu auras récupéré l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* (si aucune erreur dans l'*apfs* ne verrouille l'actuel Fusion Drive à sa taille actuelle - ce qui peut arriver) --> il faudra vérifier l'intégrité de l'*apfs* - toujours a priori suspectable. Il n'est pas impossible que ton projet de supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive n'ait des motifs légitimes...


----------



## cybercap (13 Mars 2019)

voici la fin du verbose d'exécution , je pense que ça a marché malgré la quarantaine de ligne "warning : Overallocation..." dont je te poste juste la dernière ici 



```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (474078+1) bitmap address (1b353)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 1 698 621 796 352 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```



```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk7         8.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         2.0 TB     disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk5
                                 Physical Store disk4s2
   1:                APFS Volume My Lightroom Photos C   155.6 GB   disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAVE_IMAC               2.2 TB     disk6s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP_EXTERNE            803.4 GB   disk6s3

/dev/disk7 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +8.0 TB     disk7
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume LaCie                   4.0 TB     disk7s1

/dev/disk8 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk8
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk8s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Book Thunderbolt ... 2.0 TB     disk8s2

/dev/disk9 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk9
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk9s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Book Thunderbolt ... 2.0 TB     disk9s2

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk10
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk10s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk10s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée.


----------



## cybercap (13 Mars 2019)

Un grand merci à toi.
Il n'y a donc plus de trace de mon bootcamp c'est déjà une bonne chose.

Maintenant si je veux faire une réinstall propre de macOS dernière version, je démarre avec option + command + R, je formate et je lance la réinstall.
(en ayant fait une sauvegarde TM avant bien sûr)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> histoire de voir s'il y a des erreurs.


----------



## cybercap (13 Mars 2019)

ok voilà 


```
imac-de-marc-4:~ marcschmittbuhl$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
imac-de-marc-4:~ marcschmittbuhl$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

Il n'y a aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*. Je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies besoin de réinstaller quoi que ce soit.

- je te signale que tu as *1* *snapshot* (instantané du volume de démarrage) --> qui risque bien de retenir de l'espace occupé fantôme > si tu opères de grosses suppressions de fichiers...​


----------



## cybercap (14 Mars 2019)

Merci,
Quand je parle de réinstaller c'est juste pour faire un gros ménage, dégager les vieux fichiers des install précédentes qui peuvent trainer, ne pas réinstaller certaines apps peu utilisées.
N'installer que les extensions/plugin nécessaire (genre flash, silverlight)

Mais si le temps passé n'apporte rien et qu'il me suffit de virer le surplus manuellement et que ça n'apporterait rien de mieux pour le système je laisse tomber.
Je sais que du temps où j'étais sur PC (ça remonte à plus de 10 ans), faire une réinstall propre de l'OS ça changeait la vie :-D

Par rapport à ta remarque sur le snapshot, désolé mais j'ai pas tout compris.
Je récup pas tout le fusion drive en intégralité si je reformate (soit 2.12To à la louche, 2To hdd + 125go de ssd) ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2019)

Installation propre ou pas : c'est toi qui vois. Moi, je n'en ai jamais fait (depuis Mac OS 9).

----------

Le système de fichiers *apfs* a introduit les *snapshots* : instantanés du volume de démarrage qui capturent son état à l'instant T et l'archivent dans une méta-donnée (sans taille appréciable) stockée dans un magasin de l'*apfs* (hors du volume) appelé : « *snapshot metadata tree* » (arbre de métadonnées de *snapshots*).

L'existence de *snapshots* permet la réversion éventuelle du volume à l'état temporel de leur prise. Mais ils ont un effet collatéral sur l'occupation de l'espace du volume. Car pour ménager cette possibiltié d'une réversion temporelle > il faut absolument que les écritures des blocs portant les fichiers à l'instant de la prise soient préservées intactes.

L'utilisateur pourra ultérieurement supprimer autant de fichiers qu'il le voudra, cela ne fera que les désindexer du catalogue des fichiers, mais les blocs demeureront verrouillés à l'état "occupé" aussi longtemps que les *snapshots* existeront. Ce qui fait que l'espace occupé dans le volume pourra consister pour partie en blocs verrouillés par les *snapshots*, mais ne correspondant plus à aucun fichier catalogué. Ce qui équivaut à un espace occupé "fantôme".

C'est le cochage de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" dans le panneau *Time Machine* des *Préférences Système* --> qui suscite la génération périodique de *snapshots*. Si tu n'utilises pas Time Machine et que tu ne veuilles pas voir proliférer des *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace de blocs occupé dans ton volume de démarrage : alors décoche cette option.

Si tu veux supprimer le *snapshot* existant > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande purge en lot tous les *snapshots* existants. Attendre d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de complétion.


----------



## cybercap (15 Mars 2019)

Merci pour l’explication 

J’utilise TM. Je n’ai pas besoin de l’espace disque bloqué par les snapshots j’ai assez de place sur le disque (et je viens de récupérer 300go, merci).

Je me posais la question de la réinstallation pour remettre un OS plus propre et plus vif, pas pour retrouver de l’espace disque.
Je suppose qu’un reformatage fera évidemment disparaître tout sur le FD.

Ceci dit, comme tu sembles le dire, le gain d’une reinstall ne serait pas forcément visible.

Je vais sûrement me contenter de faire le ménage dans les applis et passer les scripts de nettoyage/maintenance d’Onyx


----------



## dorrak (16 Juin 2019)

Bonjour @macomaniac 

J'ai aussi le même problème et je n'arrive pas à supprimer ma partition Windows. Voilà ce que reçois dans le terminal en tapant *diskutil list : *



```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         190.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                60.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +190.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            182.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +23.7 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            23.7 MB    disk3s2
```

Je vous remercie pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *dorrak
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les 2 partitons Windows > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## dorrak (16 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac 

Voici le résultat affiché : 



```
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 60 779 048 960 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 8490228, actual 8490299)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 190 011 387 904 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            182.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +23.7 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            23.7 MB    disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2019)

Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


problème résolu !


----------



## dorrak (16 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac 

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## dorrak (17 Juin 2019)

https://i2.wp.com/neosmart.net/wiki...5/01/your-pc-needs-to-be-repaired-1.jpg?ssl=1

@macomaniac

Bonjour,

En redémarrant mon mac aujourd'hui j'ai eu un écran bleu au début similaire au lien ci-dessus (je ne me rappelle pas exactement le texte que j'ai reçu). Ensuite après quelques temps, il s'est éteint et a redémarré sous OS.

Savez-vous s'il y a un moyen de régler ce problème?

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Lance le Terminal de ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie la formation secondaire de l'*apfs* : le *conteneur disk1* et ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## dorrak (17 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac 



```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 8479516, actual 8479587)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

Voici le résultat affiché


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

La mention -->

```
fsroot tree is invalid
```


signale que la sous-branche de l'*apfs* qui est la génératrice spécifique du volume *Macintosh HD* --> est corrompue. Impossible à réparer avec ce même volume démarré.

Pour tenter de réparer > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* -->

- lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus​
=> si tu affiches les détails de l'opération dans le champ droit du panneau du logiciel => est-ce que tu vois toujours la mention d'une corruption du *fsroot tree* ou pas ?


----------



## dorrak (17 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac

J'ai effectué la procédure mentionné mais le bouton First Aid est grisé pour Macintosh HD. Voici deux photos de ce que j'ai reçu.

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

C'est parce que FileVault est activé et verrouille le volume (qui n'est donc pas monté) -->

- sélectionne *Macintosh HD* grisé > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande --> le volume *Macintosh HD* doit être libellé en *noir*, si remonté​
- re-sélectionne alors *Macintosh HD* monté --> fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour lancer la réparation.​


----------



## dorrak (17 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac

Voilà le résultat du S.O.S en photo.

Et voici le résultat obtenu sur le terminal :



```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

La réparation a réussi : aucune erreur n'est plus attestée pour *Macintosh HD*. Par suite > la vérification a pu  parcourir les 4 volumes au complet du *Conteneur* (alors qu'elle avortait précédemment sur le 1er = *Macintosh HD*) --> toujours sans déceler d'erreur.

- problème résolu ! (je te suppose retournée dans ta session habituelle)​


----------



## dorrak (17 Juin 2019)

@macomaniac 

Merci beaucoup ! Tout est normal maintenant !

Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------

